# My therapist seems disappointed in me...



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## SandyInfinity (Feb 7, 2013)

hmm just look at the sky when ever u feel anxiety
it workd for me


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey there. Don't feel like you are letting him down. You pay him to help you! Inf act, you shoudl feel he is letting you down because he should be guiding you or advising you through stressful times! Not everything is your fault and don't always think about how people view you. You are allowed to be disappointed, angry, and jealous, or whatever towards anyone else if there is reason for it. If he is any sort of experienced professional, I can guarantee he has seen much worse and doesn't even feel liek you disappointed him or even looks down upon you. Think for yourself and about how YOU view OTHERS!!! Good luck in school!!!!!!


----------



## eeksperience (Apr 1, 2012)

hehe I dont think he is disappointed. Its more likely that he is upset to see you revert back to old behaviors that can potentially tear down all the progress you made. 

I would recommend you tell him that you think he is disappointed at you. Being able to say things like that to someone else is important in getting rid of anxiety. You should speak your mind, especially to your doc. 

and good job! I graduated 28 years old.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think you really want sympathy. What you want is understanding that you are having a hard time now and that you are worried about him being dissapointed in you. The truth is there are ups and downs in getting better and right now you have gone backwards a little-but if you keep working at it you should be at least back to where you were and possibly better than before.


----------

